# One arm bigger than the other?



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

Does anybody here feel their one arm is bigger and stronger than the other...I dont know if its me bein paranoid or actually is this way...but today at the gym i felt my left arm was smaller than the right one 

I have felt while doin ez bar curls that my right was more pumped than the left biceps and that further made me feel that right was liftin more....

ive decided that it maybe worth to loose the ez bar curls and do the curls with dumbbells instead from now on.

does anybody else here feel the same? and any suggestion on it?


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

bump


----------



## egyption t (May 21, 2009)

its ok man,....everyone has symmetry problems


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

i have days were i think one arm is smaller then i just messure and see that they are both the excact same size, so do the same and check.


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

i couldnt stop lookin at my arms today...cuz i couldnt stop thinkin the left was smaller than the right...and ive felt that my right lifts more when i do ez bar curls..so ill definately be doin dumbell curls from now on...

what exercises do you do for biceps??


----------



## Mr Skinny (Nov 2, 2009)

i feel the same on ez curls as if right is doin more work so started on dumbells for awhile seemed to sort it out for me must a been all the extra work ma right was gettin if ya get me  :whistling:


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

yeah gonna b using the dumbbells i guess it makes sense why its common for most folks to hav right to b stronger than the left:lol: :whistling:

what exercises do you guys do for biceps?

ive got curls and hammer curls in mind..any other suggestions?



Mr Skinny said:


> i feel the same on ez curls as if right is doin more work so started on dumbells for awhile seemed to sort it out for me must a been all the extra work ma right was gettin if ya get me  :whistling:


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

I remember reading that unless you are going out your way to even them up or what not that generally your weaker side will be bigger i.e. bigger left arm are if you are naturally right handed/sided.

Can't rememember the exact logic to it, something about overcompensating and what not.

At the same time though mate, what kind of difference in size are you talking about?


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

well im right handed but my left arm is weaker and less in size compared to my right one...i always felt doin ez bar curls that my right was more pumped and that as a result of it doing more work/liftin...

im gonna be using the dumbbells to do the cars and avoid the bar as id rather hav equal arms tbh



Gerry_bhoy said:


> I remember reading that unless you are going out your way to even them up or what not that generally your weaker side will be bigger i.e. bigger left arm are if you are naturally right handed/sided.
> 
> Can't rememember the exact logic to it, something about overcompensating and what not.
> 
> At the same time though mate, what kind of difference in size are you talking about?


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm naturally left handed so when I first started out training my left arm was always stronger than my right. I was told to use dumbells to correct this out. Within six months both arms were the same size and strength abilty was equal in both.

Although I do have a very lot of years trining under my belt now, my right arm, although still not my dominant arm is actually slightly stronger than my left.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Whole left side of my body is bigger than right, chest, leg, arm, back, not by a lot, but I can notice


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

normally do you use bars or dumbells for triceps..biceps..chest etc?



tel3563 said:


> Whole left side of my body is bigger than right, chest, leg, arm, back, not by a lot, but I can notice


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Don't let it stress you, train hard, eat plenty, isolate each arm instead of doing exercise like barbell curls, do dumbbell, and it'll even itself out over time.

Chances are it's noticeable only to yourself anyway.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

xeonedbody said:


> normally do you use bars or dumbells for triceps..biceps..chest etc?


I've been training a few years and have used DB's and BB's


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

agree with that as you look at the arms with your brain set to identify difference...but yes i shall be using dbs rather than the barbell...for now i cant stop eating which is one of my major concerns...in between my meals i just crave a lot and cant stop munchin nuts/cashews which is good in fat but too much is too much fat which is bad 



T.F. said:


> Don't let it stress you, train hard, eat plenty, isolate each arm instead of doing exercise like barbell curls, do dumbbell, and it'll even itself out over time.
> 
> Chances are it's noticeable only to yourself anyway.


----------



## steve_b21 (Dec 18, 2008)

Gerry_bhoy said:


> I remember reading that unless you are going out your way to even them up or what not that generally your weaker side will be bigger i.e. bigger left arm are if you are naturally right handed/sided.
> 
> Can't rememember the exact logic to it, something about overcompensating and what not.
> 
> ...


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

My left arm is 1cm smaller than my right arm and both my triceps and biceps are a slightly different shape on each arm. Im not that worried about it though as im pretty sure that as i grow things will even themselves out.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

It's something every body has to deal with, for me its my traps. One is totally different - Quite sure its posture now though


----------

